# need HELP ASAP for My German Shepher



## Sammyboy (Apr 27, 2012)

I am so sad because I do not want to give away my lovely Dog Sammy I need a foster home for him I will pay and be in touch if you help me for a little space to be place. I live in Northwest Houston Area Please contact me if you can be his foster parents for a temporary time.. please PM OP for contact info, Jean, Admin

Thanks

Adrian


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why don't you load a pic and tell people a little more about him? Does he have any training? How is he with other dogs? Cats? Kids? How old is he? UTD on shots? Have you tried contacting any rescues in Houston area?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Is this the dog?

German Shepherd 2yrs old


----------

